# Welcher Server darfs denn sein?



## Raubkopierer (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo 

Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich hier richtig bin aber das Forum passt am ehesten zur Problematik eines Root-Servers.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Root-Server an zu schaffen ...
Einfach um dort jede Menge schöne Sachen wie Gameserver, FTPs, Websites und sonstige Webserver. Für die Gameserver natürlich Teamspeak.

Nun gibt es ja unzählige Anbieter für Gameserver und TS ist für lau dabei nur steigt dort der Preis propotional zu den Slots auf dem Server und man ist an ein Spiel oder eine Auswahl gebunden.

Wenn man nun mehrere Gameserver möchte und dabei flexibel sein will (mal eben den und den Shooter auf die schnelle hosten etc.) braucht man schon etwas mehr.
Hier hat man bekanntlich die Wahl zwischen einem vServer und einem Rootserver die beide nicht weit über den Preisen für einen Gameserver mit 32Slots zu haben sind.
Bei einem vServer teilt man sich die Rechenleistung mit mehreren (teilweise hunderten) anderen Usern und das selbe gilt für die Bandbreite und Ping. Für das stabile betreiben *mehrerer* Gameserver äußerst ungünstig. Also rückt der Root in den Vordergrund. Die Verträge für solche Server sind allerdings auch nicht ideal. Mindestlaufzeit spart Gebühren und Einrichtung. Machen aber unflexibel in der Finanzierung, die bei einem Clan aus Jugendlichen von denen einige noch nicht mal Volljährig sind recht problematisch ist. Springen mehrere User ab wars das mit Geld und man sitzt auf den Kosten für nen Server.

Im Moment favoritisiere ich einen Root-Server und würde das Geld eben im Vorraus kassieren. Dadurch kommen wir zu einem interessanten Angebot, das mir ein Bekannter unterbreitet hat nachdem ich mich mit ihm über das Thema unterhalten habe. Er wollte sich mit zwei Freunden einen FTP-Server aufstellen und hat mir angeboten mit an Bord zu kommen. Unsere Vorstellungen sehen, nachdem wir die Anforderungen an einen Gameserver etc. nochmal überblickt haben, so aus:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
min. 8 Gibibyte Ram
2 500 Gigabyte Platten.
und ein Tyan Board mit 2Gigabit Lan Ports.

Man hätte also eine Anfangsinvestition von ca. 700€, die sich beide Parteien teilen und die monatlichen Kosten für einen Stellplatz in einem Rechenzentrum. Meiner Meinung nach ist das keine schlechte Sache.

Was meint ihr dazu? Außerdem hätte ich gern noch ein paar mehr Anbieter zu Root-Servern etc. um mir ein besseres Bild machen zu können.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (24. Januar 2008)

Ich würde sagen schöner, schneller Server...
Das Geld dafür lohnt sich sicherlich
Ich hab bei 1&1 auch einige Interessante Angebote gesehen...

Ich überlege selber auch, ob und welchen ich nehme, für diverse Sites, IRC-Server, TS-Server, BrowserGame und nen paar Spielsachen


----------



## Flex (24. Januar 2008)

Beim Aufstellen in einem Rechenzentrum, sollte man sich vorher über einige Dinge erkundigen, denn sonst kann es teuer werden...

Zugriffzeiten
Sprich, wann kann der PC rausgeholt werden, weil man selber darf meistens gar nicht in den Serverpark. Hardwaredefekte können immer mal auftreten, oder man will ihn aufrüsten oder einfach nur mal sauber machen.

Anbindung
Eine garantierte Anbindung sollte vorhanden sein, sonst dümpelt man da mit einer DSL Geschwindigkeit rum.

Versicherung
Falls im Rechenzentrum mal was passiert oder die Putzfrau euren Server umschmeißt.

Diverse Leistungen
Was kostet es, wenn der Server mal einen "harten" Reboot braucht, sprich jemand den Knopf betätigen muss? Was kostet der Traffic?

All solche Sachen sollten bedacht sein...

http://www.hetzner.de fand ich bisher immer ganz verlockend.

Daneben sollten natürlich noch die obligatorischen Sicherheitsfragen gestellt werden, wer den Server administriert, auf wessen Namen er läuft, falls er doch mal übernommen wird und in einem Botnetz auftaucht und dann eine Strafanzeige plötzlich da ist und all solche Dinge... (oder wenn irgendjemand mal eben schnell ein MP3 Album hochgeladen hat und dann ebenfalls ein netter Brief von einem generischen Rechtsanwalt kommt, usw.)

Ein kleiner Einwurf am Rande


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Januar 2008)

Da sind einige Sachen dabei, an die man am Anfang gar nicht denkt. Es gibt durchaus Rechenzentren in die man 24/7 rein kann mit entsprechender Berechtigung (Magnetkarte und Sicherheitsleute halt  )

Zum Beispiel setzt man bei großen Firmen eine Versicherung vorraus.
Hetzner sieht interessant aus aber die Angebote taugen nicht wirklich was für meinen Geschmack. Im Moment haben wir für 50€ 500GB Traffic und Strom inklusive.
Ich warte auch noch auf ein individuelles Angebot von bluezip.de


----------



## Flex (24. Januar 2008)

Also wenn deine Kumpels wirklich aktiv FTPen, dann sind 500GB ja weg wie nichts...

Ich hab momentan 10GB Webspace und da liege ich momentan bei 200-750GB Traffic. Ich hoste momentan keine Websites, nur ein minimales Forum.
Allerdings haben einige Freunde FTP Speicherplatz bei mir und ich biete ab und zu beliebte Spielevideos an, manchmal auch im Stream.


----------

